# Confused



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

In WW2 if a British merchant seaman was serving on a Panamanian registered ship that had been requisitioned by the US War Department (think that is what it was called) would the voyage appear on the British merchant seaman's record cards?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

It should appear in his CRS 10 but he may have been given a paper discharge so may not show in his actual Dis.A book.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hugh MacLean said:


> It should appear in his CRS 10 but he may have been given a paper discharge so may not show in his actual Dis.A book.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks again, Hugh.
Passing thought did I ask on here what Catagory C meant when a soldier was posted as MIA?

Regards 
Hazel


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Not that I am aware Hazel. I don't know - sorry.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Not that I am aware Hazel. I don't know - sorry.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


Sorry, I should have said that Catagory C was on a death certificate on Scotlands People. I think it is some form of medical reference or shorthamd

Regards Hazel


----------

